# EOS Door Moldings



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

Here are pictures of the moldings I had added. I also got some from this company for my Avalon. The company is Dawn Enterprises,Inc. 9155 Sweet Valley Drive Valley View OH 44125 1/800/548-4867 They cost $139 plus shipping. Ask for Rick and tell him Bob sent you. I have no connection with the company, but I like their product.

















_Modified by vweosdriver at 7:28 PM 12-5-2006_


_Modified by vweosdriver at 9:01 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

When you open the door against a straight pole, is the molding the part that hits the pole first (From the picture I understand the door handle is further out, but what about in the rest of the door ?)
BTW, Nice car !!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

i wondered about that. if you look at the door, the "widest" part while its opne is the area on the edge the curves a bit, by the crease in the sheet metal (ahhheheh, I said sheet...). Wouldn't it make sense to put the protection higher where the othr cars door would hit you...
I gotta say, i miss the plastic body panels that my old saturn had.... your parked it and you never thought twice, of dreading a ding.. worse would be a scrape and you would buff it out or something...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

I think they break up the side profile of the car nicely, without being too oblivious.
One would hope they will also aid in preventing door dings.







Kevin
PS any chance you could post a photo of the entire side of the car? I'd like to see how they look from a few paces back.
Thanks


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

The OEM moldings on some cars look too low to me. I believe that where ever you put the molding there will be a door on some car that misses it, so you pick what you think is a good height and go with it. The top of mw molding is about 11" above the crease at the bottom of the door. You can mount it lower or higher as you like. I did check and the molding is the first part of the door to hit a vertical column. Of course the door handle is not protected by the molding. As you can see on some cars that have a lot of dings there is a best place, but I didn't want to take the Eos to a parking lot and leave it to see where the dings would appear.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (vweosdriver)*

Hi Robert:
I think those moldings look really elegant. Normally I'm not a fan of aftermarket stuff, but those look good enough to convince me that VW put them there when they built the car.
My VW came with a bump-strip along all the doors as part of the original VW design. I'm grateful that they put it there, because after two years, I still have not suffered a door-ding.
Nice work, and thanks for sharing the pictures and the contact information with all of us.
Michael


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (PanEuropean)*

This might sound stupid, but how are they attached? Did you do it, or did you have someone do it for you? I personally would be terrified to do it myself, but of all the aftermarket stuff people have posted on this forum, this is the one I'd actually consider, so I'm interested.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (ChicagoVW)*

They are made of plastic and have 3M tape on the back to stick them on. An activator liquid is also used. A body shop that I've used before put them on for free.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

will try to get another picture this week.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

If I do this right here are the other views you requested. http://i133.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg http://i133.photobucket.com/al...3.jpg


_Modified by vweosdriver at 7:02 PM 12-6-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (vweosdriver)*

Yes, those are excellent, thanks.
I definitely like the way they break up the side profile just a little bit.
Kevin


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

They look really good on your car.
I have pearlescent black, so I think a plain black strip would stand out like a sore thumb. It's a pity because up to now, I don't have any "dings" on it YET, but my MG has two that have been caused by people opening their doors onto it in car parks.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (swordfish1)*

Your car is beautiful. The moldings are colored based on your car's VW paint code. Hope you can get some that match. 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 9:10 AM 12-8-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (vweosdriver)*

*Archival Note:* Related discussion - EOS Door Edge Guards.
Michael


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (vweosdriver)*

And in Island Gray


----------



## WolfinPR (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (solarflare)*

I really like the way the moldings look on your car. I have an Island Gray also and was afraid to try and color match moldings. Did you order those from Dawn Enterprises and did they do the color matching for you? Also, did you have a body shop put them on for you or did you do it yourself?
Thanks
John


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (solarflare)*

Very elegant installation, Erik.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I think we have to be clear in distinquishing DINGS here.. I think molding of this type is for the "runaway shoppingcart syndrone" where the contact point is lower. I think most modern cars, like the eos, have high hip lines and actual door dings would happen near the height of the door handle (widest part of the car). Park next o another eos or most modern cars.. look at where in the heightof the car the door would hit you. Its about 6-9 inches above where that molding is placed. BTW don't ask me what I used to measure the 6-9 inches but I will say that it was a cold day.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (WolfinPR)*

Thanks Michael!
John,
I bought these from http://www.sportwing.com but I believe they are made by Dawn Enterprises. Same price. Great guys to deal with. You send them your car make, model and paint color code. They are a perfect match. I installed them myself. They include instructions, alcohol swabs for cleaning the area and a chemical to aid in bonding. They are installed 9.5 inches from the crease at the bottom of the door to the top of the molding per their instructions.
The moldings on my Passat were low too but I could tell they saved a couple dings. The only way to prevent them all is to completely cover the sides of your car or never park next to anyone. I think this is good looking first line of defense.
-Erik


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (solarflare)*

I got mine from Dawn enterprises, and they match my Candy White paint perfectly. Well worth the $100. Body shop guy put them on for $30.


----------



## Timokreon (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (solarflare)*

Good morning everyone!








I love the look on those. I might have to send for a pair. My question is, when you wash/wax your car, is the lip pronounced enough where ya get a little bit of wax down the lip? Also, I must believe they are put on well enough so if a professional waxer (orbitor) was used they wouldn't pop up or anything.
Timo


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

I put mine a little higher than Erik did his, but any where you put them some doors will hit them and some will miss. I've cleaned paint off mine on two occasions so I picked the right height for those doors.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (solarflare)*

Erik, those look great and your color is outstanding. We may have the only two Eoss in the world with moldings. bob


----------



## callmeal (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (vweosdriver)*

Hmmm! Just called Dawn Enterprises, they told me that they did not have the side moldings for an Eos. Guess you guys were lucky with your color choices.








Allen S
But then again I did not speak to Rick?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS Door Moldings (Timokreon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Timokreon* »_
My question is, when you wash/wax your car, is the lip pronounced enough where ya get a little bit of wax down the lip? Also, I must believe they are put on well enough so if a professional waxer (orbitor) was used they wouldn't pop up or anything.


There is a bit of a lip (gap) between the molding and body panel, the width of the adhesive strip on the back of the molding, maybe 0.5mm. And I don't think you'll have to worry about them popping off. The adhesive is extremely strong.

_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_Erik, those look great and your color is outstanding. We may have the only two Eoss in the world with moldings. bob

Thanks Bob. I don't think we're the only two. The guy I spoke with at sportwing indicated he's filled many orders for the Eos.

_Quote, originally posted by *callmeal* »_Hmmm! Just called Dawn Enterprises, they told me that they did not have the side moldings for an Eos. Guess you guys were lucky with your color choices.
Allen S
But then again I did not speak to Rick?

Allen,
These are custom painted. You give them the VW paint code for your car and they paint them. Try sportwing.
-Erik


----------

